# BOE - Boss Energy



## Miner (29 May 2007)

I am interested to invest Boss Energy IPO float.
Would appreciate to hear from you folks before I do so.

Regards

Miner


----------



## Ageo (30 July 2007)

*Re: BOE - Boss Energy*

Guys just to update did anyone get on this?

I closed just as it opened for 29c (list price was 20c).

There has been a few other good runs also.


----------



## purple (30 July 2007)

*Re: BOE - Boss Energy*

I was initially interested in this one, being oil/gas, what with the rising oil price.

But checking further, i found that it was oil shale, which is the most polluting of all oil/gas energy sources.

Plus the fact that oil shale is not as 'hot' as other oil/gas.

Having said that, IPOs has a habit of proving me wrong. The ones I tip flail around weakly, and the ones I avoid fly like a rocket.


----------



## Ageo (31 July 2007)

*Re: BOE - Boss Energy*



purple said:


> I was initially interested in
> 
> Having said that, IPOs has a habit of proving me wrong. The ones I tip flail around weakly, and the ones I avoid fly like a rocket.




Purple have a look at IPO's from 50c and below.

If the prospectus looks promising, it would be a sure buy for me.


----------



## springhill (28 July 2010)

*Re: BOE - Boss Energy*

Boss Energy is one that looks to be bottoming out. BOE are targetting the Latrobe Oil Shale Project in Tasmania.

Current share price 3c
MC $3m
Shares on issue 103m
High/Low 6c/3c
Cash at hand $410k
Expenses this quarter $147k

Boss also hold 3.9 million shares in Greenvale Mining (GRV) current market price 9cps.
They have dispatched a 500kg sample of Latrobe Oil Shale to Fushun Mining Group, in China, and expect the results of the hydrocarbon breakdown in 4 weeks from date of sample sent.
Could be one to watch in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## springhill (21 August 2010)

*Re: BOE - Boss Energy*

Boos Energy could be one to put on the short term watch list. Oil shale seems to be coming into vogue somewhat ATM.
Results from testing of their 500kg oil shale composition results were due back on the 19th Aug. So look for an announcement in the near future for a potential short term trade. Only problem is low amount of shares on issue, making it somewhat illiquid, and the spread between buy and sell is 2.5c/7.9c so looks to be an impasse ATM.
Good luck, if you have the Jatz Crackers


----------



## Miner (12 October 2010)

*Re: BOE - Boss Energy*

Although I started the thread in 2007 - Time flies but never followed it soon after or for long.
Some one brought my attention this scrip and my goodness.

Look at the spike and there was no speeding ticket issued either.
DNH and wished to have held it

Code Last % Chg Bid Offer Open High Low Vol 
BOE 0.115  -8%  0.110  0.115  0.125  0.125  0.115  1,805,211  


Date Last % Change High Low Vol * 
11 Oct 2010 0.125 25%  0.125 0.105 2,613,976 
08 Oct 2010 0.100 -13.04%  0.110 0.100 2,228,396 
07 Oct 2010 0.115 4.55%  0.120 0.105 1,030,460 
06 Oct 2010 0.110 20.88%  0.115 0.087 2,698,579 
05 Oct 2010 0.091 *116.67%*  0.115 0.085 4,132,447


----------



## springhill (22 June 2012)

Since i last posted on Boss, they have turned their attention to gold in West Africa.
Today they announced the commencement of drilling at Golden Hill Project, Burkina Faso.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120622/pdf/426zmrwknf9ppd.pdf

Previous results from the project include;

● 50m @ 1.46g/t Au from 9m (AZRC011) (incl. 9m @ 3.23g/t Au)
● 53m @ 1.05g/t Au from 35m (AZRC010) (incl. 13m @ 2.32g/t Au)
● 5m @ 13.4g/t Au from 20m (CZRC002)
● 12m @ 4.4g/t Au from 37m (CZRC006)
● 12m @ 3.5g/t Au from 19m (CZRC004)
● 6m @ 6.7g/t Au from 19m (CZRC005)
●9m @ 2.7g/t Au from 37m (CZRC007)
● 37m @ 1.1g/t Au from 22m (PKRC005) (incl. 8m @ 2.2g/t Au)
● 19m @ 1.4g/t Au from 7m (PKRC010) (incl. 11m @ 2.1g/t Au)
● 9m @ 2.7g/t Au from surface (MERC012)
● 11m @ 2.0g/t Au from 19m (MERC013)

Would any gold bugs out there care to comment on these results?

On May 22nd they announced results from the Ma East Prospect, within the Golden Hill Project, Burkina Faso
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120522/pdf/426dnqpv3b4msr.pdf

Highlights.
● 9m @ 2.7g/t Au from surface (MERC012)
● 9m @ 2.2g/t Au from 32m (MERC002)
● 9m @ 2.1g/t Au from 6m (MERC005)
● 11m @ 2.0g/t Au from 19m (MERC013)
● 8m @ 2.2g/t Au from 88m (MERC007
● 9m @ 1.7g/t Au from 21m (MERC009)
● 7m @ 2.7g/t Au from 53m (MERC016)
● 11m @ 1.3g/t Au from 16m (MERC017)
● 9m @ 1.4g/t Au from 18m (MERC014)

Latest Investor presentation here.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120518/pdf/426bpvvffgqtgx.pdf


----------



## springhill (27 July 2012)

*SHARE PURCHASE PLAN CANCELLED*


Boss Resources announces that, pursuant to paragraph 15 of the Share Purchase Plan (SPP) Terms and Condition announced to the market on 29 June 2012, the Board of Directors have exercised their discretion to terminate the Share Purchase Plan.
The Company’s share price has been trading at or just below the Share Purchase Plan offer price of 6 cents, making the SPP offer unattractive. The Company's directors wish to thank all the shareholders who showed their support for Boss by taking up their entitlements. The Company will refund all application monies received to subscribers (without interest) as soon as possible.


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*C ZONE CONTINUES TO DELIVER SHALLOW HIGH GRADE INTERCEPTS, GOLDEN HILL PROJECT, BURKINA FASO*
• Shallow Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling continues to produce high gold grades from the C Zone Prospect, Golden Hill Project, Burkina Faso, with significant widths of gold mineralisation intercepted in all 8 C Zone prospect drill holes.

• Results include:
● 29m @ 1.9g/t Au from surface including 9m @ 4.5g/t Au (CZRC019)
● 12m @ 5.2g/t Au from 63m (CZRC014)
● 10m @ 4.2g/t Au from 44m (CZRC013)
● 21m @ 1.5g/t Au from 46m including 6m @ 2.8g/t Au (CZRC018)
● 6m @ 3.7g/t Au from 51m (CZRC015)
● 11m @ 2.0g/t Au from 51m (CZRC017)

• Gold mineralisation at the C Zone remains open at depth and along strike. High grade ore shoots remain untested at depth.

• 4 out of the 15 Golden Hill Project RC sample batches have been returned (27%) with an average laboratory turn-around period of less than 1 month. Results for the remaining 11 batches are expected progressively over the next 6-8 weeks.

• The remaining 56 RC holes (4400m) of the planned phase 2 RC program will be completed immediately after the current wet season.

• Planning of additional RC drilling at C Zone based on the impressive recent results underway.


----------



## greggles (2 August 2018)

Boss Resources getting some good results from their infill drilling campaign at the Honeymoon Uranium Mine in South Australia, which represents phase one of their restart strategy on the project.

Here are the highlights from this morning's announcement:






The BOE share price has increased from around 4c in late March to an intraday high of 7.8c today, making new 12 month highs. One to watch.


----------



## rcm617 (1 September 2018)

Getting some good drill results and prices hitting new yearly highs. Should be fairly economic to restart the mothballed honeymoon plant if Uranium makes a comeback.


----------



## Miner (26 June 2019)

the thread was started in 2007. I was as not active on this as company switched original intention and now dealing with uranium which is not looking good either compared to gold.
Just thought to break the ice 
DNH


----------



## sptrawler (26 June 2019)

Uranium is really one of those materials that requires good news, to fire it up, but no one wants to talk about nuclear as it is a political hot potato.
If World Governments, start a push toward replacing coal with nuclear, it would take off.
But most Governments are talking about closing down coal and nuclear, I think uranium or thorium, will fly in 30-40 years when NG is depleted. I wont be here to see it.
Just my opinion

https://www.focus-economics.com/commodities/energy/uranium

I think there is much better prospects for alumina, also AWC and S32 are coming off the boil, not a recommendation, but worth keeping an eye on.IMO

https://www.focus-economics.com/commodities/base-metals/alumina

Definitely do your own research.


----------



## Cam019 (26 August 2020)

One of the most exciting charts I have seen in quite a while. BOE weekly. BIG 5 year base - watch for the break and hold of $0.087 on the weekly.

Disclosure: held.


----------



## Miner (27 August 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Uranium is really one of those materials that requires good news, to fire it up, but no one wants to talk about nuclear as it is a political hot potato.
> If World Governments, start a push toward replacing coal with nuclear, it would take off.
> But most Governments are talking about closing down coal and nuclear, I think uranium or thorium, will fly in 30-40 years when NG is depleted. I wont be here to see it.
> Just my opinion
> ...



@sptrawler  how are you mate?
Just went back to your posting about one year back and recent post from @Cam019 !
Are you holding faith on alumina against uranium?
DNH Boss.


----------



## System (26 November 2020)

On November 26th, 2020, Boss Resources Limited changed its name to Boss Energy Limited.


----------



## finicky (14 December 2020)

BOE an interesting chart in the apparently warming up Uranium sector. Won't be biting on it myself.

*Decade monthly*
Today's price rise not computed yet 





*Daily*


----------



## greggles (4 February 2021)

finicky said:


> Won't be biting on it myself.




Might have been worth a bite. 

Company is working hard to get the Honeymoon Uranium Project re-started.



> Boss Energy Ltd (ASX: BOE) is pleased to announce that it has taken a key step in its strategy to be Australia's next uranium producer, starting discussions with global lenders in regards to funding the resumption of operations at its Honeymoon Uranium Project in South Australia.
> 
> The estimated CAPEX funding requirement for Honeymoon is just US$63.2million. This is one of the lowest funding requirements of any pre-production uranium project worldwide, reflecting Honeymoon's status as an established project with an existing full processing plant and infrastructure.
> 
> Boss has already signed confidentiality agreements with several global lenders and formal indicative financing proposals are now being sought with a view to ensuring debt funding is well advanced when the Company seeks to finalise offtake agreements. At the same time, Boss is on track to complete the Enhanced Feasibility Study (EFS) on Honeymoon in the coming quarter.




Share price is currently trading at 11.5c and volume has been increasing since the above announcement was released to the market on Tuesday.


----------



## barney (4 February 2021)

greggles said:


> Might have been worth a bite.
> 
> Company is working hard to get the Honeymoon Uranium Project re-started.
> 
> ...




Yeah interesting.  

Low Capital startup cost will make it a cheap operation to run.  They just need to POU to uptick to $40 or so to make it a nice cash earner. Looks good for the future.

I see PDN PEN DYL all down today. BOE bucking the trend.


----------



## finicky (9 May 2021)

The only uranium stock I have taken some interest in - because it is already pretty much set up and developed, ready to push the starter button - yet I didn't notice the recent share price move. 

From Small Caps
May 8 2021

"As it advances its plans to become a first-mover uranium miner, Boss Energy has confirmed it has all necessary permits in place to resume operations at its Honeymoon project in South Australia.

The company undertook a review of all required approvals to mine, process, store, transport and export uranium from Honeymoon.

It confirmed it has all these at hand and that an enhanced feasibility study into the mine’s restart will be completed “in the coming weeks”".

Not Held

*BOE* All Data *Quarterly* periods


----------



## finicky (5 June 2021)

Occasionally I read or listen to something from Peter Grandich; maybe I should  more often, as he'd be the first to tell you that he has a stellar record for picking major tops and bottoms of different assets <- but with some basis in fact if you accept the self advertised record linked

He was calling the biggest bull market in anything for Uranium back in Jan 2020. His chosen vehicle has been Cameco, he also mentions a U.S uranium miners etf for those who don't want to stock pick. I guess he would have liked BOE?

As an aside, a recent one from him I think says he is accumulating cash and is back into gold miners after, of course, picking a top and a significant low earlier in those and taking profits.

About his record
I am Great

Short Audio April 2020
Just the First Innings for Uranium


----------



## finicky (5 June 2021)

Not calling it but does BOE look like it could have a pullback here? It's making some long upper wicks and is at a prior high from years back.

All Data Monthly


----------



## Cam019 (5 June 2021)

I really to start trading these patterns that I find.  I wouldn't be surprised to see a pullback up to $0.145.


----------



## Sean K (15 June 2021)

Boss mentioned at 13.00 mins. If uranium is on the way up this will be a mine, again. 








						Boss Energy Ltd
					

Boss Energy Ltd




					www.bossenergy.com
				




Nice rise over the past 8 months, probably following POU.


----------



## Sean K (21 June 2021)

Predictions of $60-70 POU down the track will make this a pretty valuable player.


----------



## Beaches (21 June 2021)

The problem remains in getting the uranium price to the levels needed for long enough for this to be profitable.






.


----------



## Sean K (21 June 2021)

Beaches said:


> The problem remains in getting the uranium price to the levels needed for long enough for this to be profitable.




There seems to be an assumption/assessment from uranium analysts (that I've been listening to on You Tube) that $60 is the benchmark price for much of the old reactors to be turned back on. BOE have set that as the key level as well and factored that into it's feasibility study. I'm not sure how they get funding for the capex and restart prior to that price unless a bank is sold on the recovery story and takes the risk.


----------



## Sean K (23 June 2021)

Waiting for an opportunity to take a punt on this puppy. General feeling on uranium sprewkers on youtube was that the juniors ran ahead of themselves over the past 6 months, so waiting for an decent pull back. Although, if it's a longer term play, which I think uranium is, maybe it's time enough. This breakdown has me short term concerned though.


----------



## Sean K (2 July 2021)

Well, looks like the uranium speculators have seen an opportunity and started to buy again. BOE, PDN, BMN all found some support and ticked up. I don't know how much legs this has but longer term if there's a change in sentiment regarding nuclear energy then this puppy will be one of the next new/renewed uranium mines to start up. It's a bit of a punt I guess, but that's life.


----------



## Sean K (2 August 2021)

I think I've bought this about a year or two too late for major gains because a lot of an (supposed) future uranium price rises are factored in already. Not sure how much. Probably need Japan to re-start some reactors (maybe too soon) and some other countries to realise that big batteries and hydrogen won't be enough to power the world without FF. So, maybe I'm not too late. Just need another Fukashima and the story ends.


----------



## finicky (22 August 2021)

Boss Energy (BOE) at an interesting juncture here with the share price at 0.14 as that is the price of their March 2021 $60m capital raising. Placement was to buy a strategic U3O8 inventory to strengthen their negotiating standing for offtake and debt raising. Placement holders might get cold feet at this share price in a downtrend? 

The chart looks negative to me and my bet would be for 14c to break.

Current spot $32.50 USD per pound? Their D&D presentation projects AIC of Honeymoon to be < $32 USD, so that doesn't suggest to me that they're in a position to press the go button. 

2,278m shares on issue - yuck

Not held


----------



## Sean K (2 September 2021)

BOE been pretty quiet lately and hasn't made some of the big gains a few of the other juniors have since SPUT started buying uranium. Gone up a few cents I suppose but 18c a hurdle now.

While they're waiting for the POU to rise to a level they can commit to ramping up they're going to try and expand the resource which seems like a no brainer plan.

Hopefully make it up to the higher edges of the exploration target, but also find some really high grade areas to target for mining later on.

How much this ends up being worth once they get to mining again is anyone's guess. Speculation that SPUT is going to cause a rapid gain in POU is a little bit of wishful thinking I think. But, the supply demand metrics seem to point to mid-term price rises up to a point where these guys can start mining again and be making good profits. Long term bet for me.


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2021)

Yes, we know you will be the next Australian uranium producer as all you should need to do is blow off the cobwebs, give it a dust, and push the green button. Maybe I've overestimated how much of the old mine infrastructure was still in place ready to go...


----------



## finicky (6 September 2021)

Chart confounded me but still skeptical. Not something I would risk myself given view of general market precariousness. Maybe uranium will participate in a general asset blow off top - don't care, cash is only asset that excites me now. Boss of BOE candidly saying there's only one driver in spot which is Sprott Uranium Trust and so far utilities not stepping up with improved offers for contracted supply.


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2021)

finicky said:


> Chart confounded me but still skeptical. Not something I would risk myself given view of general market precariousness. Maybe uranium will participate in a general asset blow off top - don't care, cash is only asset that excites me now.




I'm sure everything will be effected in your market bust scenario. Do you have a date on that?  There was a lot of chatter about what SPUT would do to the market and U equities. Can't last too long imo, and may already be over. As I've said elsewhere though, 5 year plan for me.


----------



## Sean K (10 September 2021)

I was really hoping for some decent consolidation across the U space and expected them all to take the top blue arrow path, but they've all only taken a few days before reaching up again. My FOMO almost has the better of me but will be patient for a sensible pull back. Maybe I'm underestimating what's going on here.


----------



## Sean K (16 September 2021)

I think only PDN and LOT will be quicker and cheaper to restart than BOE of those companies on the ASX. About $80 and $60m respectively. BOE is around the $100m mark due some more significant upgrades. I'm not sure what price uranium needs to hit for the final investment decision to go full steam ahead with restart for BOE. In all the presentations I've read/watched the trigger point has been avoided. They might have to answer that soon. Maybe when they start lining up finances.


----------



## Sean K (24 September 2021)

kennas said:


> I was really hoping for some decent consolidation across the U space and expected them all to take the top blue arrow path, but they've all only taken a few days before reaching up again. My FOMO almost has the better of me but will be patient for a sensible pull back. Maybe I'm underestimating what's going on here.
> 
> View attachment 130128




Now getting that consolidation I was expecting and hoping for after peaking at 35c. Was way overbought in the short term and very frothy. Not sure if that's a word. Had to take some profits on this and DYL but will probably add more once the dust settles a bit. I did have a 3-5 year plan on this so I'm going against my initial plan by selling into strength somewhat, but it was just going a bit nuts. Some weak support across 25c ish, so happy for it to track sideways above that level for a bit. Volume coming off so might be shaking out some of the short termers. Maybe a decent market correction will put it back to pre-liftoff levels in the coming months anyway.


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2021)

Unusual move from BOE today. Unfortunately missed the opportunity to top up on the dips as I was expecting even more consolidation as the MCs of these U juniors out of action had gone up considerably and the consolidation had some time to play out. Poor me.


----------



## Sean K (10 December 2021)

Share consolidations have not been kind to me the past two weeks. Chart looking a little weak. Broken that diagonal up support a few days ago and through the 50dma but sitting on some support at 2.10. Not a big enough dip for me to add yet though. Waiting for uranium to show which direction it's going as well. It's currently in a pretty tight flag generally on the way up, so all else being equal should break north.


----------



## Sean K (12 December 2021)

Sprott research note out after the recent announcements regarding re-start plan.


----------



## craigj (31 December 2021)

Boss looks the uranium play for 2022   well positioned for a shift in demand supply ratio


----------



## Sean K (31 January 2022)

Sprott came out with an updated research note recently. Not sure why, not a lot has happened. I think they own a chunk of it so maybe they're just ramping it.


----------



## Sean K (2 February 2022)

Some interesting exploration and extension drilling results, high grade but narrow, but I think that's the style of the overall deposit. Most interesting are the results close to the Honeymoon Restart Area (HRA) which is what they've based the re-start feasibility study on and just 35Mlbs of their global 71Mlbs. If the start up resources significantly increased that would be very good for the first several years of mining from Honeymoon. 

Market Cap around $500m, and still looks pricey for something that might not go back into production unless uranium gets over the right threshold. They're claiming an AISC/AIC of $25/31 so I can't imagine they're far off. Incentive price for new mines is $60. Might be a matter of locking in some sales contracts. I'm sure they're out there talking to the utilities now.


----------



## Sean K (10 February 2022)

This might be of value to BOE. In about 10 years.


----------



## Sean K (4 March 2022)

Took a calculated pluck and caught the knife on my U stocks today after the mis/disinformation regarding the nuclear plant in Ukraine. Still might be trouble but from the news I watched, the plant is not a problem. Managed to get in close to the lows of the day. 

But, who's to say Russia won't bomb it anyway just to make life harder for Ukraine.


----------



## Sean K (11 March 2022)

Chasing ATHs at the moment. Was a great opportunity to top up on that oversold crash in uranium stocks due to the war. POU seems to have broken out of its sideways consolidation and into the $50s. U stocks responding as expected so far but we still really need to realise that $60 incentive mark for the mothballed mines to go full steam ahead. Will be interesting to see what the sanctions of Russia do to the overall U market.


----------



## Sean K (18 March 2022)

Glad I get to participate in the SPP but as usual, it's at a discount to the last few weeks price so the SP might track down to that level anyway. Hopefully no nuclear accidents between now and then.

I guess they're pretty sure they're going to re-start the mine - along with the big investors, whoever they are. I guess Sprott is one.


----------



## Sean K (8 April 2022)

Gotta love an SPP when it goes to plan and the commodity you're in goes on a run in the meantime. 

It's paid to be patient with these uranium stocks and buy dips. Hard to keep the conviction up at times, but it's paying off for longer term players.

Gunna be hard to beat the $2.80 zone.


----------



## Sean K (19 April 2022)

Boss seems to be almost through that resistance zone, but not counting my chickens. Approaching Sprott's target of $3.20 and they were probably ramping it a bit as they own a chunk. Likely profit taking around here I'd expect, but hopefully those old tops become support.


----------



## finicky (19 May 2022)

Probably a ramp but could it be plausible? 
How about PEN? Its properties are in the States aren't they? 
Doubt I'll get into uranium - too late.

*United States and Canadian-based uranium companies are set to soar on a coming Russian production ban in the Western world*, GoldSilver.com’s senior precious metals analyst, Jeff Clark, told an industry audience at the VRIC conference in Vancouver on Tuesday.
“Uranium is already in a bull market,” Clark said. “Yes, those prices have come down just like the others have, but for fundamental key reasons such as supply-demand … growing globally for uranium and nuclear power,” he said.

He believes Russian uranium, which still accounts for about 50% of U.S. consumption, will soon be banned in retaliation for Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. “They’ve done it for oil and gas, but they haven’t done it for uranium. But that is coming. That is a done deal. It’s going to happen,” he said.
They’re still reliant on Russian uranium, yet the ban is coming. It will make U.S. and Canadian companies all that more attractive,” he said.

Clark said likely to benefit from the move are Uranium Energy Corp (NYSE American: UEC) and enCore Energy (TSXV: E.U.; USOTCQB: ENCUF). He holds large positions in both companies, which are in pre-production.
“Not only are they going to be more favoured because of bandwidth, whenever it comes, but they’re also going to be in production next year,” said Clark.
Clark also highlighted *Boss Energy (ASX: BOE) in Australia*








						US, Canadian companies set to soar on Russian uranium ban
					

Uranium has strong fundamentals in place, with political support growing worldwide, VRIC hears.




					www.mining.com


----------



## Sean K (1 June 2022)

On the way to production, even though POU has come off the so-called $60 incentive price. AISC is only going to be about $25 so it'll make money. Hopefully POU goes north in the longer term as is expected once Japanese plants all come back on line and new ones built in Europe to get off Russian O&G.

I wonder if there's going to be more M&A in the U space after the DYL and VMY tie up...


----------



## Sean K (1 June 2022)

Q&A on you tube.


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2022)

BOE heading back to a wall of trouble around the $2.80 mark. Currently finding $2.50 hard work, but hopefully she makes it through. Will be some profit taking after that I reckon. 

Still somewhat at the mercy of the U sector and what happens with U price while the Ukrainian war and Russia sanctions unfold. Even Kazakhstan has a role to play in this with the supply demand scenario. And, only need one of the reactors in Ukraine held by Russia to have an 'accident' and we're all in the poo.


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2022)

BOE on track, which is good. Some way to go, but at this rate will be Australia's next uranium mine.

MC approaching $1b, which seems a bit heady to me. 

There was some selling around the $2.80 mark as guessed above, and working it's way to that level again. I anticipate more selling at these levels, unless POU goes on a run. Could make old highs around $3.00 at best, unless something else extremely positive occurs. 2C


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2022)

Bought into this just prior to the breakout in uranium stocks in Sep last year and been adding on significant dips. Probably have too much of it now, especially if a nuclear plant blows up somewhere in Ukraine.

Dipping back into a top up zone for me.


----------



## rcw1 (Wednesday at 11:10 AM)

Sean K said:


> Bought into this just prior to the breakout in uranium stocks in Sep last year and been adding on significant dips. Probably have too much of it now, especially if a nuclear plant blows up somewhere in Ukraine.
> 
> Dipping back into a top up zone for me.
> 
> View attachment 150407



Good morning
Some SP excitement.  Picked up Monday some nice movement triggered a desired rcw1 response.  Numbers looking good today again, as was yesterday, however retraced.  Numbers may stabilise and SP move slowly dedicated north into a better quadrant of gain.  

Some reading for the believers:








						BOE News | Today's Boss Energy News - Market Index
					

The latest news articles and insights for Boss Energy Ltd (ASX:BOE) from the team at Market Index.




					www.marketindex.com.au
				




Interesting beast this one, reckon.... 
Holding
Kindly conduct your own due diligence.

Have a very nice day, today.


Kind regards
rcw1


----------

